
Tokyo Mortality Data Shows No Jump in Deaths During Pandemic - TakakiTohno
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-05-12/tokyo-mortality-tally-shows-no-surge-in-deaths-during-pandemic
======
tomohawk
One theory is that countries with mandatory BCG vaccine are doing better, with
fewer severe cases.

[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-04-02/fewer-
cor...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-04-02/fewer-coronavirus-
deaths-seen-in-countries-that-mandate-tb-vaccine)

